# Drunk #3



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

HAPPY BHOL EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!

j
XX


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

How many bottles of Baileys now?

Me finks you will have a fik hed in the moro. [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> HAPPY BHOL EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> j
> XX


Happy Bhol to you too lol! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] :lol: [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

just 1 lol and a bottle of sidekick and moving on to sparkling rose! its a bhol its a special occassion!!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Happy bhol!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> How many bottles of Baileys now?
> 
> Me finks you will have a fik hed in the moro. [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


Only 1.... and and a bottle of sidekick......did I say that already?

J
xx


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

it's not even 8 o clock!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

MO-TT said:


> it's not even 8 o clock!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And? 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

er yea? your point? there no work tomorrow 

J
pxx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Do the job right you need some vodka in that Baileys


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Do the job right you need some vodka in that Baileys


U mad bro..... 

Whisky in Baileys ffs :roll:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

I've got a headache already without drinking anything. Imagine the hangover lolly is going to have  
Nothing worse than a stinking hangover.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

JNmercury00 said:


> I've got a headache already without drinking anything. Imagine the hangover lolly is going to have
> Nothing worse than a stinking hangover.


Hangover.....ppppft.

Hair o the dug on a bank holiday monday sorts that right oot. :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

brian1978 said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a headache already without drinking anything. Imagine the hangover lolly is going to have
> ...


Who's dug?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Do the job right you need some vodka in that Baileys
> ...


You are both completely wrong. Brandy or Sambuca only in Baileys :roll:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

JNmercury00 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > JNmercury00 said:
> ...


The one that bit you the night before of course 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ikon needs to come on so I dont post any inappropriate pics  lol on to the rose now! Anyone on my book of face?

J
xx


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Not on face ache. I dread to think what you have put on there


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

nothing bad......yet.....the night is young!

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> er yea? your point? there's no work tomorrow
> 
> J
> pxx


 I'm 'working' tomorrow.  
Am up at five, so can give you a call first thing to check on the hangover. [smiley=smash.gif] 
If you so wish. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yea or not lol

JUST DONT LET ME POST ANY PICTURES!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Happy what ever lolly!
I bought an inflatable hot tub time machine in the week, which so far has failed to deliver us in time but has been very good as a hot tub!


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

have a good night hahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

an inflatanle time machine?

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> an *inflatanle* time machine?
> 
> J
> xx


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway....


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Jess has been very very quiet today.... Hangover perchance? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

I played Chase the Wolf of Wall Street last night , woke up far too early and dozed off at my sister in laws while my 4 year old nephew played on a toy guitar really, really loud much to the amusement of the rest of the family.
Early bed I think


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Urgh....even today i feel like death.....

.......Who saw my picture of me where I look like I'm related to an ompa lompa? lol

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Does that help?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

OMG I want one!

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Tesco Direct got them in stock last week so I bought it with a £20 coupon, all my card points and the never-never-mastercard.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

duno how well it would go down in the village if I put one of those bad boys up lol

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Very well in the front garden I guess? Mine is at the back secluded. The pump is a very quiet hum but the air massage louder.
Tesco are out of stock now. 8)


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Very well in the front garden I guess? Mine is at the back secluded. The pump is a very quiet hum but the air massage louder.
> Tesco are out of stock now. 8)


Oh I want one too. Argos sell a slightly smaller one for £249.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

no BBQ weather for me right now  BriBri have you been doin a rain dance?

J
xx


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> Oh I want one too. Argos sell a slightly smaller one for £249.


I think it's the same one? That was the Tesco price before vouchers and stuff.


----------

